# My screen is green tinted



## DarkAngel21 (Nov 29, 2012)

So I've read what I could find about my screen being green and other users' experiences but I couldn't find anything that solved my problem. I'm running Windows 7 with AMD Radeon HD 5450 graphics card. I moved to a new house just down the street a ways and when I plugged my computer up everything has a horrid green tint. Strangely when I turn the monitor off and back on the monitor logo is bright blue with no issue but when I went to adjust my RGB settings and turned the green all the way down I got nothing but grayscale. So from that I figured that it's not my monitor but I tried it on another machine to be sure and it's definitely not the monitor. I tried the onboard video and it works fine. So I've narrowed it down to my graphics card or the vga port cable that it came with. It's on a low profile bracket kit but in a full size case. I have reseated it and put a new cable on it and nothing is working. Is there anything else I can try before I have no choice but to buy a graphics card?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Hi try reinstalling or updating the driver Download Drivers


----------



## DarkAngel21 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have the latest drivers installed. Should I uninstall and then let it reinstall upon start up?


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Try it and you might test the card in another machine to see if it behaves the same.


----------



## DarkAngel21 (Nov 29, 2012)

Well, the other machine I tried it on doesn't have a compatible slot for my card. It's very basic. However, I went into my RGB controls and turned the green completely off and now the screen looks perfect. I'm very confused. Either way I need to find out what caused this because turning the green off isn't a permanent solution. I will reinstall all of my drivers just to be sure though.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

The drivers are a good place to start.


----------



## DarkAngel21 (Nov 29, 2012)

Reinstalled and reverted my RGB and it's still doing it. I guess I'll just play with my green turned all the way down until I can afford to replace my computers guts.


----------



## joeten (Dec 4, 2008)

Could you ask a friend to test the card for you.


----------



## Corday (Mar 3, 2010)

Another idea. Try a different cable.


----------



## emosun (Oct 4, 2006)

Sounds like a classic case of the red channel not making a connection. if its low profile and the vga port is on a ribbon cable off the card then check then ribbon cable .


----------



## T_Rex (Oct 21, 2012)

Additionally without knowing what PC you have -- if your PC has IGP/APU etc., you can try your onboard~integrated solution to rule out the monitor or GPU, or borrow any known good GPU of the same general caliber to test with. Could be that something was just tweaked/knocked off kilter during the move.


----------



## Tyree (May 10, 2009)

Physically remove and reinstall the GPU. If no joy, test the GPU in anther PC.


----------

